# Safety Boaters and other Volunteers Needed June 3rd



## Clear Creek Challenge (Feb 27, 2006)

We need safety boaters preferably w/ Swift Water Rescue training to be on hand June 3rd for the Class III/IV section of this triathalon. It will be a fun, exciting day. Each volunteer will receive a goody bag, t-shirt, free food/beer and some good paddling. If you're not competing you should volunteer.....Benefits Alpine Search and Rescue...Non-profit event. Your time can be deducted for tax reasons or if you've been bad and need to do some community service work, there's no better way. Contact: [email protected]


----------

